# Rectangular face shape is so important wow



## Mongrelcel (May 10, 2021)




----------



## TimeToChange (May 10, 2021)

is this supposed to proove something ?


----------



## Mongrelcel (May 10, 2021)

TimeToChange said:


> is this supposed to proove something ?


It's supposed to prove that rectangular face shape is more important than people think.

Even a diamond shape (which many consider good) is infinitely more subhuman.


----------



## Deleted member 13591 (May 10, 2021)

... could you post the two pictures seperately, kinda distracting when it switches every 2 seconds


----------



## Deleted member 13854 (May 10, 2021)

The after looks bad not gonna lie. It looks comical.


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (May 10, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> View attachment 1130342


Hey thats my face shape!


----------



## Selinity (May 10, 2021)

Rectangle face shape is more masculine because it means you have a lower zygos to jaw ratio.


----------



## randomvanish (May 10, 2021)

shit thread


----------



## AscendingHero (May 10, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> View attachment 1130342


Bad example. You at least have to be objective when comparing. Made the diamond bloted and subhuman and you made the rectangular uber arab chad.

SHould zygos be wider or the same as jaw width?


----------



## Mongrelcel (May 10, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Made the diamond bloted and subhuman and you made the rectangular uber arab chad.


 haha almost as if that was the the point of the thread? diamind face shape makes you look "bloated"
And you cant exactly have super sharp high positioned cheekbones with a diamond face shape, the bloated and huge cheekbones is what makes the diamond face shape

and the rectangular is unmorphed pic



randomvanish said:


> shit thread



amazing opinion. Care to tell us why? Or is it going to be sometihng retarded?


----------



## court monarch777 (May 10, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> shit thread


----------



## randomvanish (May 10, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> haha almost as if that was the the point of the thread? diamind face shape makes you look "bloated"
> And you cant exactly have super sharp high positioned cheekbones with a diamond face shape, the bloated and huge cheekbones is what makes the diamond face shape
> 
> and the rectangular is unmorphed pic
> ...


morph is retarded


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (May 10, 2021)

Give me your fucking disc in pms @Mongrelcel this fourms chat system is utter shit


----------



## andy9432 (May 10, 2021)

Salludon has confirmed he got all 4 premolars extracted.


----------



## Mongrelcel (May 10, 2021)

andy9432 said:


> Salludon has confirmed he got all 4 premolars extracted.


All 4 wtf


----------



## andy9432 (May 10, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> All 4 wtf


----------



## Beetlejuice (May 10, 2021)

yes


----------



## Lawton88 (May 10, 2021)

I doubt it would make a huge difference if the cheekbones were just out wider but no lower.


----------



## MadVisionary (May 10, 2021)

Square face mog, with high fwhr


----------



## Mongrelcel (May 10, 2021)

Lawton88 said:


> I doubt it would make a huge difference if the cheekbones were just out wider but no lower.


It would. 
and also there is not such thing as sharp, high and defined cheekbone thats also too wide - if its too wide then also its too bloated and also too lowly positioned


----------



## Mongrelcel (May 10, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> Square face mog, with high fwhr
> View attachment 1130420
> View attachment 1130421
> View attachment 1130422
> View attachment 1130423


I consider those to be a rectangular face shapes


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (May 10, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> I consider those to be a rectangular face shapes


Is a rectangular face shape a feminine trait though?


----------



## Mongrelcel (May 10, 2021)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Is a rectangular face shape a feminine trait though?


no, wtf?


----------



## BertrandRussell (May 10, 2021)

andy9432 said:


> Salludon has confirmed he got all 4 premolars extracted.


where did you read this


----------



## Lars (May 10, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> It's supposed to prove that rectangular face shape is more important than people think.
> 
> Even a diamond shape (which many consider good) is infinitely more subhuman.


Me reading this with diamond shape


----------



## AscendingHero (May 10, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> View attachment 1130342


what about square with the zygos protruding _slightly more than the jaw?_


----------



## mogstar (May 10, 2021)

I have a rectangular face


----------



## Alexanderr (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Mongrelcel (Jun 1, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> what about square with the zygos protruding _slightly more than the jaw?_


depends on how much obviously

but also the taller is your head & ramus, the more you cna get away - because you still will have the general rectangular shape


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 1, 2021)

Wouldn't lean diamond do better? 


Mongrelcel said:


> Even a diamond shape (which many consider good) is infinitely more subhuman.


----------



## Mongrelcel (Jun 1, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> View attachment 1159575
> 
> Wouldn't lean diamond do better?


this image is distorted 

if youd find his pic taken with a longer lens/from a distance, his face would be rectangular


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 1, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> this image is distorted
> 
> if youd find his pic taken with a longer lens/from a distance, his face would be rectangular






Isn't still diamond?


----------



## Mongrelcel (Jun 1, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> View attachment 1159639
> Isn't still diamond?


whats his name?

also do you think he looks good _because _of his face shape or _despite _it?


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 1, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> whats his name?
> 
> also do you think he looks good _because _of his face shape or _despite _it?


Huge cheeks make him look a bit better IMO.
Oussama Guessoum 

How would you rate him btw?


----------



## Mongrelcel (Jun 1, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> How would you rate him btw?


oh this guy looks insane

hes on that famous ID photo right



bernanddrago said:


> Huge cheeks make him look a bit better IMO.


nah, this guy would _really _benefit from having smaller, higher positioned cheekbones

the more masculine a face is, the more can get away with huge bloated lowset cheekbones


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 1, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> nah, this guy would _really _benefit from having smaller, higher positioned cheekbones
> 
> the more masculine a face is, the more can get away with huge bloated lowset cheekbones


Oh I see. Like Hernan Drago for example.

What do you think his approximate bizygo width might be?
More than 6" (99th %) right?


----------



## pizza (Jun 1, 2021)

Shit morph


----------



## Mongrelcel (Jun 1, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Oh I see. Like Hernan Drago for example.


yes I had exactly drago in mind - but even he would improve by having less lateral projecton + a bit higher position



bernanddrago said:


> What do you think his approximate bizygo width might be?
> More than 6" (99th %) right?


I think thinking and talking about percentiles when it comes to something like this is cope
Its all about how the features work toghether


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 1, 2021)

What is O'Prys face shape?


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jun 1, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Me reading this with diamond shape
> View attachment 1130502


Is that you? Your face looks so fake


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jun 1, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> What is O'Prys face shape?
> View attachment 1160001
> View attachment 1160002


Opry has such a small skull


----------



## Lars (Jun 1, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


> Is that you? Your face looks so fake


Yes but was weird lightnint ngl


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 1, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


> Opry has such a small skull


It's wide but not very tall


----------



## zeke714 (Jun 1, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> What is O'Prys face shape?
> View attachment 1160001
> View attachment 1160002


Who is that chad on the left


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 1, 2021)

zeke714 said:


> Who is that chad on the left


Janice Fronimakis


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jun 1, 2021)

Making me dizzy.


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jun 1, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Yes but was weird lightnint ngl


No, I mean it doesnt look natural, it looks like your face has been filled with fillers.

like this


----------



## Lars (Jun 1, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


> No, I mean it doesnt look natural, it looks like your face has been filled with fillers.
> 
> like this






here is best photo quality


----------



## antiantifa (Jun 1, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Me reading this with diamond shape
> View attachment 1130502


Bro u literally look like chad from minecraft wtf is up with ur face man do u have acromegaly?


----------



## antiantifa (Jun 1, 2021)

Diamond shape is better with a small lower third.

Square shape is better with a big lower third. 

That's all there is too it.


----------



## Mongrelcel (Jun 1, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Diamond shape is better with a small lower third.
> 
> Square shape is better with a big lower third.
> 
> That's all there is too it.


no even the so called diamon shaped faces are nearly identical to rectangular - with just a little bit cheekbone protrusion

this is a real diamon shape





where his actual skull is diamond shaped

and id argue that "diamond face shape" is not even a real thing - because people who have short ramus and jaw not wide enough for their cheekbones look instantly very oval

calling people like depp, kortajarena, cillian murphy or mads mikkelsen "diamond face shape" is just misleading - they obviously have rectangular FS but with just a little bit more lateral cheekbone protrusion


----------

